# Guppy pH range?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Is a pH of 8-9 a good range for a 5 gallon guppy tank, or is it too high?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

According to the Baensch aquarium atlas, poecilia reticulata has suggested hardness of 10-30 deg dGH and pH 7-8.5, but is adaptable to most planted tanks. So I think you water is fine, just change it regularly and add it very slowly to the fish when you first bring them home.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, thanks!


----------

